# Harley



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Ed O'Lantern now has a brother to help him terrorize the ToTs: Harley. I can't decide if he's the younger or older brother.


















How I need some sinister chuckling... :jol:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job Anda! I like the texture on Harley too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wicked!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh I like them!!! What a "gruesome twosome"! Very nice work Anda!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look great!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you!  What I love the most about them is that they're made from the same mold but look so different.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Harley is definitely the younger of the two Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A great looking pair of pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Roxy about Harley being younger, his stem is perkier. Great work.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those!   very creeepy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hairazor said:


> I agree with Roxy about Harley being younger, his stem is perkier. Great work.


LOL I was going to say something like that and stopped myself...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

That's a wicked pair! Nicely done.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good job on them..I agree Harley is the younger looking one!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I informed DH of their ages, citing their stems as proof... I thought I was going to get an iced tea shower! :lolkin: Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> I agree with Roxy about Harley being younger, his stem is perkier. Great work.


Hey, age has nothing to do with the ability to keep things . . . "perky", at least not that this old fart will ever admit.:googly:

(Oh, that reminds me, I need go teg my "little blue diamonds" refilled)


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Really liking the faces and the wrinkles!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are great. What are they made of?


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

love them both, great job


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Evil looking gourds you got there! Very nice! Are they maché?


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry it's taken so long to get back... They're mache, molded off of one of those plastic trick-or-treat pails.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

GREAT job! Really evil looking and the texture is great!


----------

